# Shipping a vehicle from the US to Mexico...



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Has anyone shipped a vehicle from the US to Mexico?
Interested in recommendations, as I would prefer not to make a 2nd trip in an old land-cruiser 

I have also heard you might even be able to ship the vehicle full of stuff?

thanks.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

has anyone shipped a vehicle to mexico?

I know I could check google, but thought someone would check if anyone has had any first-hand experience...

thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most folks simply drive down. You will need to get an Importada Temporal, tied to your passport and visa, or tourist permit.
So, why not drive it down?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I think Mr. Manny sort of answered that in the first post, ”I would prefer not to make a 2nd trip in an old land-cruiser” – I infer that OP is not sure that he(?) and/or the vehicle would be up to the trip.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wonder if he realizes that the vehicle will, eventually have to leave Mexico.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I wonder if he realizes that the vehicle will, eventually have to leave Mexico.


Won't be able to bring my old land-cruiser?

I thought vehicles older then 29yrs can qualify as classic vehicles...which are also exempt from an importation fee


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would still have to import it officially, as an antique if it qualifies. I would be very surprised if you could escape high duty fees.


----------

